#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Which Browser is safe for personal activities?

## சந்தோஷ்

Most of the search engine have a two type of Browser Private Browser and Normal Browser. What do you think which browser is safe for the personal activities?. :Deal:

----------


## Bhavya

> Most of the search engine have a two type of Browser Private Browser and Normal Browser. What do you think which browser is safe for the personal activities?.


It's solely depend on what kind of *personal activity* you are doing on the broweser.

----------

